# oil pressure problem



## doverfan2 (Jul 6, 2008)

rebuilt 8V motor in my 1990 Golf GL 

oil light is flashing 

checked the oil pressure at the sensor on the right side of the head and it read 0 

checked the oil pressure at the sensor at the oil filter flange and the gauge climbed to close to 100 psi 

everything in the motor is new 

what could be causing this problem


----------



## doverfan2 (Jul 6, 2008)

spun the intermediate shaft and no oil came up, going to put a new head gasket on


----------

